# 7yr old son wants a road bike :D



## Yazzoo (13 Jul 2015)

Any recommendations? He's relatively tall for his age so I think we're looking at 24"

Ideally I don't want too many gears as this will be his first with gearing, 6 or so would be ideal in my mind rather than something with a triple at the front! Also I don't want him to have something like a viking with the gear changers in the middle of the bars so he has to take his hands off to change gear. At the same time I don't want to spend silly money on a bike he will relatively quickly grow out of, or may well decide road cycling is not for him after all!

Something like this maybe?
http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/dawes-etape-24-limited-edition-junior-road-bike-id89128.html#info

or this
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dawes-Junio...&qid=1436786526&sr=1-4&keywords=24"+road+bike

open to opinions - help please!


----------



## DCLane (13 Jul 2015)

Both the above are really heavy.

A second-hand Islabike, a Frog, a Moda Minor or the Felt F24 would probably be much lighter.


----------



## lee1980sim (13 Jul 2015)

A quick Google search and wiggle gives me
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-tec...|pcrid|54887868062|pkw||pmt||prd|5360631107uk


----------



## Citius (13 Jul 2015)

lee1980sim said:


> A quick Google search and wiggle gives me
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-technique-claris-2015/?lang=en&curr=GBP&dest=1&sku=5360631107&ci_src=18615224&ci_sku=5360631107uk&utm_source=google&utm_term&utm_campaign=Bikes&utm_medium=base&utm_content=sHXDpJDVu_dm|pcrid|54887868062|pkw||pmt||prd|5360631107uk



For a 7yo..???


----------



## Rooster1 (13 Jul 2015)

Check ebay, I got a bargain road bike for my son.


----------



## Yazzoo (13 Jul 2015)

DCLane said:


> Both the above are really heavy.
> 
> A second-hand Islabike, a Frog, a Moda Minor or the Felt F24 would probably be much lighter.



I appreciate what you're saying but these second hand ones are like gold dust, and living miles from anywhere as I do the few that do come up are often collection only and the other end of the country, I will however still keep an eye out!

Think the Wiggle Verenti is going to be far too big, not just height but components wise

Will check eBay again now, if you happen to see anything please send it my way!


----------



## Yazzoo (13 Jul 2015)

http://www.scotbycycles.co.uk/bikes...road-junior-24-road-bike-white-red-blue-p2390

How about this one? Sorry to bug with questions!


----------



## Rooster1 (13 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3793934, member: 45"]Keep an eye out for Decathlon child's road bikes on eBay.[/QUOTE]

Exactly what I ended up with - for £40!!! OK, so its about 10 years old but it is perfect.


----------



## Rooster1 (13 Jul 2015)

Not sure where in Suffolk you are but these came up..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BTWIN-Tri...960?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item28036f80d0

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BTWIN-Tri...976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f4fccb360

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/racer-bik...091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1a02d414d3


----------



## Yazzoo (13 Jul 2015)

Liverpool (5.5 hours), Preston (5.45 hours) and Bolton (5.15hrs) - and thats just one way! Thanks anyway though


----------



## Citius (13 Jul 2015)

Local Go-ride club could be an option. Many of them have Islabikes or similar as loan bikes for this purpose.


----------



## Yazzoo (13 Jul 2015)

Will check but I don't think there are any that local to us, and the ones that are there all seem to be MTB/CX based


----------



## Rooster1 (13 Jul 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> Liverpool (5.5 hours), Preston (5.45 hours) and Bolton (5.15hrs) - and thats just one way! Thanks anyway though



Sorry, i guessed the postcode then forgot to reduce the distance.


----------



## Yazzoo (13 Jul 2015)

its the thought that counts! Thanks for trying


----------



## Mrs M (13 Jul 2015)

Felt make mini road bikes, think Cube do as well, worth a Google. 
Hope you find something to suit.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jul 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> http://www.scotbycycles.co.uk/bikes...road-junior-24-road-bike-white-red-blue-p2390
> 
> How about this one? Sorry to bug with questions!


 
That'd be far better than either of the Dawes ones. There's a lot of them being used in Under 8's racing.


----------



## Citius (13 Jul 2015)

Not as versatile as the Islabike though..


----------



## Yazzoo (13 Jul 2015)

Great thanks, will check some measurements!


----------



## lee1980sim (13 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> For a 7yo..???


I said it was quick


----------



## Yazzoo (14 Jul 2015)

Oh no, just measured little one and he has an inseam of 21" - fine for standover on a 24"MTB but not enough for the little Mini Moda!

Only 20" road bike I can find is a Dawes with the handlebar mounted shifters but I'd really like to keep his hands near the brakes as this is first road bike and first geared bike! - Anyone know of any diddy ones (that aren't Viking!)


----------



## sidevalve (14 Jul 2015)

You could always adapt a bike. Find one of the right size and fit the shifters to suit yourself [or more importantly him]. It doesn't have to be expensive components - shifters cables [if they can't be altered] handlebar tape etc can all be found on E Bay at low prices [and I mean a few pounds]. Plus he will enjoy helping you build it.


----------



## Yazzoo (14 Jul 2015)

sidevalve said:


> You could always adapt a bike. Find one of the right size and fit the shifters to suit yourself [or more importantly him]. It doesn't have to be expensive components - shifters cables [if they can't be altered] handlebar tape etc can all be found on E Bay at low prices [and I mean a few pounds]. Plus he will enjoy helping you build it.



That's a brilliant idea, I know he'd love that as well - i'm not very technical though, may have to talk Grandad in to taking on a project!


----------

